

Become a Better Programmer: 5 Essential Methods at a Glance - croceldon
http://www.git-tower.com/blog/become-a-better-programmer-5-essentials

======
WalterSear
Better programmer?

These are kind of basic. I don't think you can call yourself a programmer if
you aren't aware of these methods.

~~~
pedalpete
Being familiar is one thing, acutally doing is another.

~~~
WalterSear
That is an article. All it can do is make you familiar with things. By your
logic, the article should have been about how to apply all those things we are
familiar with.

I was mostly disappointed because I do all those things already, and don't
consider myself a particularly amazing programmer.

